# Cinnamon bannana and raisen pancakes



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Made these the other day lovely!


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Made these the other day lovely!


yeah i made these today very good indeed............


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

jabba said:


> yeah i made these today very good indeed............


they are good mate at the end if the day it could be diet food !


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> they are good mate at the end if the day it could be diet food !


I may have to try this myself with vanilla whey and a dash of cinnamon (don't have cinnamon protein) ¬¬ i'm now pretty starving since watching this and have about 15 hours before I can eat


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

im going to do some protein bars later ill put recipe up wont bake these ones just stick them in the fridge so shouldnt dry out too much!


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

The smell of cinnamon and banana all over my kitchen.. a great combination.

bananas are high in natural sugar, which is released quickly into the bloodstream, providing a rapid source of energy and a packed with potassium, a mineral crucial for muscle and nerve function.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

great pre workout food!


----------

